# πω πω! πωπώ! ποπό! (μπλιαχ) πο-πό! (ακόμα πιο μπλιαχ)



## nickel (Sep 24, 2012)

Είμαι από τους φίλους της απλογράφησης — και πώς να το κρύψω άλλωστε... Δεν απλογραφώ το _τρένο_ και τη _δαντέλα_ μόνο επειδή το λέει η Γραμματική, αλλά επειδή μου άρεσε η λύση που δόθηκε για τις ξένες λέξεις. Κάπου έχουμε μπερδευτεί με τις ελληνιστικές λέξεις αφού το ΛΝΕΓ δεν έχει ευθυγραμμιστεί με όλες τις απλοποιήσεις. Εγώ πάλι, το έχω πει, νιώθω μια νοσταλγία για τα διπλά που είχαν το _γάμα_ και το _κάπα_ (για τα Γ και Κ και όχι για τις άλλες σημασίες τους). Όχι φετιχιστική νοσταλγία, απλώς για τον νοηματικό, τον αποσαφηνιστικό ρόλο τους.

Κάπως έτσι νιώθω και για το επιφώνημα *πω πω!*. Έτσι το έμαθα από τον Σταματάκο. Έστω με μία λέξη (όπως στο Συντακτικό του Τζάρτζανου), *πωπώ!* — αν και χάνεται η ευκολία να του προσθέτουμε βαγόνια: _πω πω πω!_ και _πω πω πω πω!_ μέχρι υπερβολής.

Αλλά αυτή την απλοποίηση σε *ποπό!* δεν την αντέχω — και όχι επειδή χάνεται το μακρόν του ήχου όπως αστειεύτηκα τότε που οι βουλευτές της Χρυσής Αυγής κατέθεσαν ερώτηση προς τον Υπουργό Παιδείας για την υπόθεση με τα φωνήεντα και υποστήριζαν ότι _ο_ και _ω_ προφέρονται διαφορετικά. Έγραψα τότε:



nickel said:


> Ακούστε το βιντεάκι. Ακούστε τον Παπαγιαννόπουλο. Ακούστε το μάκρος του «πωπώ»! Είναι ή δεν είναι προδότες που θέλουν να το γράφουμε «ποπό»; (Αυτό είναι και το γνωστό «επιχείρημα του ποπό».)



Όταν ο Παπαγιαννόπουλος λέει τρία διακριτά *πω πω πωωω!* με το τρίτο να διαρκεί όσο πεντέξι από τα άλλα, πού να το στριμώξεις αυτό σε ένα _ποποπό_;

Το ΛΚΝ ξέρει μόνο το *ποπό!*, ενώ το ΛΝΕΓ ξέρει και το *πωπώ!* και παραπέμπει στο _ποπό_, όπου ξεκινά:
*πο-πό! *κ. *ποπό!* (συνήθ. ορθ. *πωπώ*)

(Το χωριστικό ενωτικό υποθέτω ότι είναι για τους σεμνότυφους...)

Η λύτρωση ήρθε από τη νέα Γραμματική του γυμνασίου. Εκεί, στα επιφωνήματα (σελ. 106) διαβάζουμε, μεταξύ άλλων:



*Θαυμασμό*
|
_α!, *ποπό!*, μπα!_
*Πόνο, λύπη*
|
_αχ!, ω!, όχου!, άου!, οχ!, αλί!, αλίμονο!, *πωπώ!*_

Όπως σχολίασε ο Dr7x, που το εντόπισε και μου το έστειλε:
«Είναι μετά να μη σου λέει ο άλλος ότι προφέρονται αλλιώς τα φωνήεντα; Όταν πονάμε, το όμικρο μακραίνει και γίνεται ωμέγα».


Σημ. Το «μπλιαχ» του τίτλου δεν υπάρχει ούτε στα λεξικά ούτε στη Γραμματική. Νομίζω ότι και στη λεξικογραφία δεν το χρησιμοποιούν. ΟΚ, πρωτοτύπησα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2012)

Να κάνουμε διαγωνισμό για το διασημότερο ποπό;

Ο Γιώργος Μιχαλακόπουλος ως ποιητής Φανφάρας





Ο Διονύσης Παπαγιαννόπουλος (απευθύνεται στον Λάμπρο Κωνσταντάρα, στο _Κάτι κουρασμένα παλικάρια_)


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...] Ο Διονύσης Παπαγιαννόπουλος (απευθύνεται στον Λάμπρο Κωνσταντάρα, στο _Κάτι κουρασμένα παλικάρια_)


 Εκεί ολόκληρο κι εκεί η πιο διάσημη χρήση του ρήματος «χουφτώνω».


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2012)

Μόνο το πω, πω; Το ωχ που έγινε οχ; Σε λίγο και το ω! σε ρόλο ο!


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μόνο το πω, πω; Το ωχ που έγινε οχ; Σε λίγο και το ω! σε ρόλο ο!


Ήθελα να βάλω στο τέλος: «Στο επόμενο κεφάλαιο: οχ και ω!». Αλλά το ξέχασα.

Με δύο λόγια: Το «ω!» το έχουμε από τα αρχαία χρόνια (και τα σεβόμαστε αυτά τα λείψανα) ενώ το «ωχ» ήταν του μεσαίωνα και μπορούμε να το απλοποιήσουμε. Αφού δεν μπερδεύεται με ποπούς, θα ήταν σκέτος φετιχισμός να θέλεις να το κρατήσεις. Εγώ δηλαδή όταν το γράφω με _ω_ ξέρω ότι εκεί εξαντλώ το φετιχισμό μου.


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2012)

Μπερδεύεται όμως με το σολωμικό "οχ το βουνό"


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 24, 2012)

Πω πω ή πωπώ στη χειρότερη... Ποτέ ποπό (εκτός αν μιλάμε για μωρό). 

Δυσλεκτικοί είμαστε και θέλουμε την απλογράφηση των πάντων; Έλεος πια!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 24, 2012)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, όλα τα λεξικά κάνουν λάθος. Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πωπώ ή ποπό ή όπως τέλος πάντων το θέλουν. Το επιφώνημα είναι σκέτο *πω* και απλά συχνά το βάζουμε διπλό, όπως τα: άρον άρον, μάνι μάνι, σιγά σιγά, αγάλι αγάλι, τσίμα τσίμα, τάκα τάκα, φιρί φιρί, τσάκα τσάκα, πάνω πάνω, κάτω κάτω, καλά καλά (όπως στο "_ακόμα δεν τέλειωσε καλά καλά με το πανεπιστήμιο και ήθελε να δουλέψει_"), κ.ά.

Άλλες φορές πάλι, το πω επαναλαμβάνεται τρις ή πολλάκις ή μένει και μόνο του (πω ρε φίλε!).

Τώρα, όσον αφορά την απλοποίηση, καταλαβαίνω γιατί να υφίσταται στις ξένες λέξεις, αλλά για τα επιφωνήματα ειλικρινά δεν βρίσκω λογική να απλοποιηθούν, πριν απλοποιηθεί κανονικά το σύστημα. Με ποια λογική να απλοποιηθούν τα *ωχ*, *ω* και *πω*; Είναι πιο δύσκολο το ωμέγα στην γραφή του; Είναι δύσκολο να θυμάται κανείς ότι υπάρχουν τρία επιφωνήματα που έχουν ωμέγα; Και μην πούμε πάλι ότι ετυμολογικά δεν υπάρχει λόγος. Αυτές είναι γραφές τόσο κατοχυρωμένες που αν δεν υπήρχε το "ποπό κόσμος που περνά" δεν θα έβγαζε απολύτως τίποτα το google. Δηλαδή δεν μας πειράζει να γράφουμε *αυγή* την ανετυμολόγητη αυτή λέξη αλλά μας πειράζει το *ωχ*; Φυσικά υπάρχει πλήθος λέξεων με άγνωστη ετυμολογία και πολύπλοκη γραφή, αλλά στόχος μας είναι να σκοτώσουμε τα _ωμέγατα_ των επιφωνημάτων.


----------



## SBE (Sep 25, 2012)

Σχετικά με το πω πο το λέμε διπλό, σε κάποιο αρχαίο κείμενο στο σχολείο, μη ρωτάτε τώρα ποιό, είχαμε πετύχει ένα παπαί και μας είχε πει ότι είναι το πωπω όπως το έλεγαν οι ΑΗΠ. Άρα μάλλον δισύλλαβο ήταν στα αρχαία. 
Το ωχ δεν είναι επέκταση του ω;


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2012)

@Helle: Ο λόγος που άλλαξαν οι ορθογραφίες κάποιων λέξεων, ακόμα και κάποιων που μας ενοχλούν (κατέθεσα εδώ τις δικές μου γκρίνιες), ήταν η συνέπεια. Εφαρμόζεις (υποτίθεται) τη λογική της αλλαγής σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις. Αλλά, όπως δεν διόρθωσαν την πολυθρόνα (< ιταλική _poltrona_, καμιά σχέση με _πολύ_ και _θρόνο_), βρίσκω κι εγώ την ευκαιρία να ζητώ να γράφω _πω πω!_ και _γάμμα_ (και _καθίκι_). Γνωστό το πρόβλημα: ο καθένας θέλει να γίνουν κάποιες εξαιρέσεις για λόγου του...

Καλή η άποψή σου ότι το _πω_ πρέπει να το δούμε σαν μια λέξη. Όμως μας επηρεάζουν ακόμα τα αρχαία, τα _βαβαί_, _παπαί_ και αυτό που υποτίθεται ότι μας έδωσε το _πωπώ_: το _πόποι_. 

Είπα: ευτυχώς που έγινε το λάθος στα Γραμματική και βρήκαμε δικαιολογία. Αρκεί να μη μας πουν πως μπορούμε να γράφουμε _ποπό!_ για να θαυμάζουμε και _πωπώ!_ για να πονάμε...
:)


----------



## Marinos (Sep 25, 2012)

Έχω την εντύπωση, ότι το σύγχρονο, νεανικό ούτως ειπείν μονό _πω_ (στο «πω ρε φίλε») είναι μεταγενέστερο του διπλού _πω πω_.

Υπάρχει βέβαια και μια παλιότερη, μάλλον αρβανίτικη χρήση του μονού, που σώζεται στον Καραγκιόζη (για την ακρίβεια, στον Βεληγκέκα: _πω για ωρέ, να το πιάκω να το πατήσω κάτω_).


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2012)

Marinos said:


> [...]Υπάρχει βέβαια και μια παλιότερη, μάλλον αρβανίτικη χρήση του μονού, που σώζεται στον Καραγκιόζη (για την ακρίβεια, στον Βεληγκέκα: _πω για ωρέ, να το πιάκω να το πατήσω κάτω_).



Τι μου θύμισες... Πάω να δω αν έχω ακόμα το 45άρι (δισκάκι, ε; ) «Ο Καραγκιόζης μάγειρας». :) 

Εδιτ: Αποκλείεται να το πέταξα, αλλά στα πεταχτά δεν το βρήκα. Αν τελικά δεν είναι εδώ, ελπίζω να το έχει η αδερφή μου.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 25, 2012)

Δεν φαντάζομαι να υπάρχει περίπτωση να το πέταξες!


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2012)

...
Συμφωνώ με τον Ελληγενή στο #8. Χωρίς πλάκα.

Αφήστε εκατό _πω_ ν' ανθίσουν, δεν αρκεί το ένα, δεν φτάνουν δυο και κολλητά, δεν χρειάζονται μόνο τα άρτια, θέλουμε και τα περιττά, τα όμικρα ζουν και βασιλεύουν, ας ζήσουν και τα ωμέγατα στα επιφωνήματα. Ας μείνει το _πω_ λίγο ελεύθερο, ν' ανασαίνουμε τουλάχιστον στο επιφώνημα, ανακράζοντας «Πω πω πω, τι 'ναι τούτα;» Το πώς θα μείνει ελεύθερο το άλλο _πω_ είναι θέμα άλλου νήματος. 
Αλλιώς, αυτό πώς να το γράψεις; Πω πω πω πω πω πω πω πω , μελανούρι μου, πω πω πω πω πω, πώς σ' αγαπώ...


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κάπως έτσι νιώθω και για το επιφώνημα *πω πω!*. Έτσι το έμαθα από τον Σταματάκο. Έστω με μία λέξη, *πωπώ!* — αν και χάνεται η ευκολία να του προσθέτουμε βαγόνια: _πω πω πω!_ και _πω πω πω πω!_ μέχρι υπερβολής.


Χαίρομαι που συμφωνείτε και με αυτό στο #1.


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2012)

...
Παπαγιαννόπουλος: Πώωω πω!
Αυλωνίτης: Πω πω πω...
Κωνσταντάρας: Πωπώ!
Φανφάρας: Πω πω πωπώ πω πώω πωπώ!
Τσιτσάνης: Πω πω πω, Μαρία, τι έξοχη κυρία...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 25, 2012)

Νίκελ, δεν θα ασχοληθώ με τον τρόπο γραφής τού _popó / pópo_, αλλά θέλω να σε ρωτήσω κάτι επί της αρχής:
1. Προβάλλεις τον ισχυρισμό ότι ένα βασικό κριτήριο ορθογράφησης μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι μια παντελώς υποκειμενική και μη-μετρήσιμη αισθητική αντίληψη.
2. Αναφέρεις ότι ο αποσαφηνιστικός ρόλος ενός διαφορετικού τρόπου γραφής για μια λέξη αποτελεί ικανό λόγο διατήρησης μιας διαφορετικής ορθογραφίας σε ομόηχα.
Οπότε πες μου, σε παρακαλώ, πού ακριβώς αυτά που λες διαφοροποιούνται από π.χ. τα αντίστοιχα επιχειρήματα των πολυτονιατών;


----------



## sarant (Sep 25, 2012)

Διαφοροποιούνται στο ότι δεν σε αναγκάζουν να (επαν)εισάξεις στη γλώσσα τρία ή τέσσερα νέα σύμβολα και να μάθεις εκατόν πενηνταέξι κανόνες που διέπουν τη χρήση των συμβόλων αυτών αλλά αναφέρονται σε μιαν άλλη μορφή της γλώσσας (ή σε μιαν άλλη γλώσσα). 

Και φυσικά το σολωμικό και επτανησιακό οχ = από είναι για μένα ισχυρότατος λόγος για να γράφουμε "ωχ" το επιφώνημα. Εθνικός ποιητής είναι αυτός, θέλει θυσίες.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2012)

@Ζαζ
1. Οι προσωπικές επιλογές είναι το ψωμοτύρι μας: εσύ γράφεις _γλυτώνω_, ο Σαραντάκος κολλάει λέξεις, εγώ γράφω _αβγό_ και _αφτί_ και _καθίκι_. Και επίσης, χρόνια τώρα, γράφω «πω πω» και κανένας δεν το έχει σχολιάσει. Όλοι έχουμε υποκειμενικά στοιχεία στις γλωσσικές μας επιλογές, που δεν σημαίνει ότι εφαρμόζουμε οι ίδιοι ή επιδιώκουμε να επιβάλουμε συστημικές αλλαγές σαν το πολυτονικό. Άλλωστε, ακόμα και τους αριθμούς αν κοιτάξουμε:
113.000 *ποπό* (με τη συμπερίληψη του κλινόμενου _ποπού_)
795.000 *πω πω*
βλέπουμε ότι δεν προτείνω μια μειοψηφική επιλογή. Έχω μάλιστα και την κατανόηση του Κριαρά (στο ΝΕΛ):
«*πω πω* συνηθέστερη γραφή αντί _ποπό_ (βλ. λ.)»

2. Η αλλαγή που θέλω για το _γάμα_ και το _ποπό_ δεν είναι τόσο επειδή μπερδεύουν την κατανόησή μου όσο επειδή ενοχλούν την αισθητική μου. Να είσαι βέβαιος ότι, αν το μονοτονικό με έκανε να σκέφτομαι γαμήσια και κώλους, δεν θα το είχα υιοθετήσει με χαρά.

Αλλά, όπως είπα και πριν: Χρόνια τώρα γράφω «πω πω» και κανένας δεν το έχει σχολιάσει. (Σίγουρα θα το σχολιάζατε αν άρχιζα να γράφω στο πολυτονικό.) «Πω πω» γράφουν οι περισσότεροι, δεν θα χρειαζόταν να βγω να κάνω κήρυγμα. Το κομμάτι γράφτηκε λόγω του λαμπρού λάθους στη Γραμματική, άρα μάλλον με χιούμορ πρέπει να το δούμε.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 25, 2012)

Μπα, δεν έχασα το χιούμορ μου. :) Απλώς είπα να σε πληρώσω με το ίδιο νόμισμα που για ό,τι συζητάμε (βλ. τελικό νι, αυτήν τη μεγάλη αμαρτία...) θέτεις πάντα —και συχνά πολύ σωστά!— και θέμα αρχών (π.χ. τον κίνδυνο εδραίωσης ενός σαρωτικού νινισμού, στο ζήτημα του τελικού νι). Και, παρεμπ, το _γλιτώνω _το 'χω ασπαστεί εδώ και κάποιον καιρό. Κι άλλες πολλές απόψεις μου επικαιροποιώ — βράχος αμετακίνητος δεν θέλω να γίνομαι στα γλωσσικά, καθότι πάντα ο βράχος θα 'ναι ο μεγάλος χαμένος στις αέναες μικροκινήσεις νερού κι ανέμου.

Αλλά πάντως για μένα το να μπαίνει στην κουβέντα περί ορθογραφίας η αισθητική είναι κόκκινο πανί — διότι έχω σιχαθεί τις κάθε λογής ιερεμιάδες που 'χουν γεμίσει το Διαδίκτυο με —άκρως υποκειμενικά— οργίλα σχόλια ότι η τάδε "μαλλιαρή" γραφή είναι φρικώδης κι ότι η δείνα "νεωτερική" ορθογράφηση βάζει το τελευταίο καρφί στο φέρετρο της γλωσσικής καλαισθησίας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 25, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως γράφω γλυτώνω, καμμιά, πω πω, ωχ και πολλά άλλα που πλέον τα γράφουν λίγοι ως κανείς. Μολοταύτα, είμαι υπέρμαχος της καθολικής απλοποίησης. Μέχρι να συμβεί αυτό, θεωρώ ότι οι συζητήσεις περί μπερδεμάτων, διαχωρισμών και μερικών απλοποιήσεων είναι ατελέσφορες και αρκετά παραπλανητικές, γιατί το ότι υφίσταται μπέρδεμα εξαιτίας ορθογραφιών είναι ψιλοψέμα. Δηλαδή, οκέι, ο λοιμός και ο λιμός δεν ξεχωρίζουν αλλιώς, αλλά ούτε και στον προφορικό λόγο ξεχωρίζουν και δεν τον βλέπω να τραβάει κάνα ζόρι. Οπότε καθαρά ορθολογικό κριτήριο για την οποιαδήποτε γραφή δεν υπάρχει, απ' την στιγμή που δεν είναι ένας και μοναδικός κανόνας (π.χ. ακολουθούμε την ετυμολογία). Έτσι λοιπόν θα γράφω πότε _γκέι_ και πότε _γκαίη_, γιατί α) και τις δυο γραφές τις καταλαβαίνουν όλοι και β) δεν υπάρχει τελεσίδικο επιχείρημα υπέρ της μίας ή της άλλης γραφής -ή μιας τρίτης, τέταρτης, κτλ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Αλλά πάντως για μένα το να μπαίνει στην κουβέντα περί ορθογραφίας η αισθητική είναι κόκκινο πανί — διότι έχω σιχαθεί τις κάθε λογής ιερεμιάδες που 'χουν γεμίσει το Διαδίκτυο με —άκρως υποκειμενικά— οργίλα σχόλια ότι η τάδε "μαλλιαρή" γραφή είναι φρικώδης κι ότι η δείνα "νεωτερική" ορθογράφηση βάζει το τελευταίο καρφί στο φέρετρο της γλωσσικής καλαισθησίας.



Μια λεπτομέρεια για να μην περάσει στο ντούκου: ελπίζω να είναι αντιληπτό ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρουν κυματάκια πάνω από τα ωμέγα ή Υ που θυμίζουν ποτήρια της σαμπάνιας ή αντικατοπτρισμοί της ετυμολογίας ή να μη γίνει η Κένυα Κένια. Με συγκρίνεις με ανόμοια. 

@Helle, δεν είσαι μεταφραστής και δεν έχεις επιμελητή. Όταν ο επιμελητής σού πιάσει 150 «έτσι μου αρέσει» και σου πει «την επόμενη φορά ό,τι λέει ο Τριανταφυλλίδης», αλλά εσύ εκεί, αντάρτικο, θα βρεθείς χωρίς δουλειά. Αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι και στη δική σου δουλειά τα αφεντικά δεν τρελαίνονται για αντάρτικο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 25, 2012)

Μα σ' αυτό το θέμα δεν μιλάω σαν επαγγελματίας της γλώσσας. Εννοείται ότι εσείς είστε υποχρεωμένοι να ακολουθείτε τις επιταγές των εκάστοτε εργοδοτών σας, που όμως μπορεί να θέλουν ατονικό ή φωνητική γραφή ή ιερογλυφικά. Εγώ εδώ μιλάω για γλωσσικές επιλογές, γιατί ο γραπτός λόγος είναι εργαλείο όλης της κοινωνίας. Έχω ξαναπεί όμως ότι σε επίσημο κείμενο προς το κράτος, π.χ. σε αίτηση, δεν θα κατέφευγα σε γλωσσικές ακρότητες. Εξάλλου, στα λίγα πράγματα που έχω κάνει μετάφραση (ερασιτεχνική), ακολουθώ την σχολική ορθογραφία, κατά βάση.

ΥΓ: κανένα αφεντικό δεν τρελαίνεται για αντάρτικο, ακόμα κι αν πρόκειται για αρχηγό ανταρτών.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 25, 2012)

Έχω μια ειλικρινή απορία που θέλω να την εκφράσω εδώ αν επιτρέπεται. Γλωσσολόγος δεν είμαι ούτε ειδήμων της γλώσσας, ούτε καν μελετητής της μπορώ να πω παρά μόνο ερασιτεχνικά και από μεράκι. 

Γιατί όμως τόση πρεμούρα με την απλοποίηση της γραφής; Γιατί ο Μανώλης να γίνει Μανόλης; Γιατί να γίνουν όλα ιώτα όπως στο "ιξιπιριτιθίκιτι;" :) 
Γιατί τόση λαχτάρα να αποκοπούμε εντελώς από τη γλώσσα των αρχαίων κατοίκων αυτής της χώρας; Γιατί φοβόμαστε να καταβάλουμε μισή προσπάθεια ακόμα να μάθουμε δέκα λέξεις ορθογραφία; Δεν έχουμε χρόνο; Δεν προλαβαίνουμε να τη διδάξουμε στα παιδιά γιατί έχουμε άλλα θεάρεστα πράγματα να τους διδάξουμε για να τα κάνουμε μελλοντικούς υποταγμένους εργάτες; Τι είναι αυτό που μας τρώει σαν σαράκι σχετικά με το αν σε αυτή τη γλώσσα έχουμε ω και ι και η και ει και οι και υ; 

Έλαβα ένα μήνυμα από 14χρονο αγόρι σε σελίδα γραμμένο και όχι στο κινητό και δεν κατάλαβα απολύτως τίποτα! Μιλάω ειλικρινά! Και σοβαρά με έπιασε μια θλίψη... 

Αν θέλουμε να το κάνουμε στα πλαίσια της δουλικότητας προς τους "κατακτητές" μας ή "φίλους" μας του εξωτερικού, γιατί να το θέλουμε στην τελική; 

Επαναλαμβάνω, πειράζει να κάνουμε μισή προσπάθεια παραπάνω να μάθουμε δέκα λέξεις πώς γράφονται; 


Ξέρω ότι μπορεί να μην είναι ο τόπος να συζητηθεί αυτό και σίγουρα μπορεί να έχει ξανασυζητηθεί, όπως θα μου υποδείξει σε λίγο ο Ζαζ :) αλλά με έπιασε το παράπονο γιατί δεν μιλάω για πολυτονικό τώρα, αλλά για μια γραφή, μια ορθογραφία που έχει και κάποιο νόημα. Θα φτάσει δηλαδή η μέρα που θα γράφω "πιροσβέστις"; Και πώς θα μάθω στους γιους μου ότι η λέξη αυτή προέρχεται από το πυρ; Θα βάζω αστερίσκο στον λόγο μου λέγοντάς τους ότι παλιά γραφόταν με υ και τώρα με ι; Και τι θα τους λέω ότι ήταν αυτοί που το έγραφαν έτσι; Ανώμαλοι; Εξωγήινοι; Ή απλώς ηλίθιοι; 

Ταυτόχρονα βέβαια θα τους στέλνω να μαθαίνουν τα έι, όι, άι, όου, ίου και τσίου των Άγγλων. Και τα ςεκκσαλασκδξαλσκδξαλκςδξλκσδξλασκδηξαλσκδξαλσκδηαλσκδηαλκσδηαλσκδηξαλσκδηασλκ των Γερμανών, ε; 

Όποιος θέλει μου απαντάει εδώ ή αλλού, γιατί η απορία μου και το παράπονό μου είναι πραγματικά και δεν ξέρω "πού πάμε" που έλεγε και ο Αυλωνίτης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 25, 2012)

Το γραπτό σύστημα πρέπει να εξελίσσεται για να αντικατοπτρίζει την γραφή. Αν μένει εσαεί όπως ήταν από πάντα, θα φτάσει η στιγμή που οι λέξεις θα είναι πλέον σύμβολα και δεν θα έχουν καμμιά σχέση με αυτό που λέμε. Φαντάσου να λέγαμε "βραχνάς" και να γράφαμε "βαρυυπνάς".

Για το πώς θα εξηγήσεις στα παιδιά σου ότι ο _πυροσβέστης_ έρχεται από το _πυρ_, η απάντηση είναι απλή: "_ο πιροζβέστις έρχετε από το πιρ και ζβίνω_" (προφορικό). Εκτός κι αν, όταν εξηγείς προφορικά μια ετυμολογία, παράλληλα την γράφεις σε χαρτί ή την ζωγραφίζεις στον αέρα ή λες "το ι με ύψιλον".


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 25, 2012)

Toso apla diladi, e? Sta plesia tis ekseliksis prepi na mi mini tipota orthio; Tote giati diavazoume kimena ekatontadon eton afu antikatoptrizun to palio ke kseperasmeno? lol


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2012)

Άζι, πάλι θα τα λέμε; Η ορθογραφία που ρυθμίστηκε έτσι που ρυθμίστηκε όταν περάσαμε στη δημοτική είναι γλωσσολογικά πιο ορθολογική από εκείνα που είχαμε. Ο Μπαμπινιώτης, που χρησιμοποιεί ελαφρώς διαφορετικά κριτήρια, θα ήθελε να αλλάξουν οι ορθογραφίες και σε περίπου 200-300 λέξεις ακόμα για να δείχνουν την ετυμολογία τους. Δεν θα γίνει. Το πιο πιθανό (και επίσης πιο ορθολογικό και οπωσδήποτε λεξικογραφικά πιο σωστό) είναι ότι σε κάποια προσεχή έκδοση του μεγάλου λεξικού του θα κάνει αυτό που έχει κάνει και στα υπόλοιπα λεξικά του Λεξικογραφικού Κέντρου: οι προσωπικές του προτιμήσεις θα περάσουν σε σημειώσεις και δεν θα κυκλοφορούν σαν κύρια λήμματα. Η αλλαγή του 1976 έχει φέρει λογική και σύστημα στη γλώσσα που δεν είχε ποτέ άλλοτε. Τα κενά και τις εκκρεμότητες θα τα τακτοποιήσουν οι ομιλητές της. Δεν χρειάζεται να μιλάς για _πιροσβέσις_ και με Γκρίκλις.

ΥΓ: Αν έχεις ειδικότερες γλωσσικές απορίες, π.χ. γιατί η _κοπέλλα_ έγινε _κοπέλα_ ή το _γλυτώνω_ _γλιτώνω_, γιατί δεν τα κάνεις ωραία νηματάκια να έχουμε να λέμε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 25, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Toso apla diladi, e? Sta plesia tis ekseliksis prepi na mi mini tipota orthio; Tote giati diavazoume kimena ekatontadon eton afu antikatoptrizun to palio ke kseperasmeno? lol


Ναι, αλλά δεν τα διαβάζουμε φορώντας χιτώνες και καίγοντας λάδι στο λυχνάρι. Θέλω να πω, θα συμφωνείς υποθέτω ότι το «δεν μένει τίποτε όρθιο» είναι ένας εξαιρετικά απλουστευτικό και προσωποπαγές επιχείρημα. (Και είμαι περίεργος σε ποια γλώσσα διαβάζεις τους αρχαίους, δικούς μας και ξένους, και τους ξένους κλασικούς και σε ποια γλώσσα νομίζεις ότι τους διαβάζουν οι «άλλοι».)

Στην ουσία της «απορίας» σου, Αζ, θα ήθελα να μου επιτρέψεις μερικές παρατηρήσεις.

(α) Ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι θα πρέπει να ακολουθούμε τους νόμους και τους κανόνες που ισχύουν, όσο ισχύουν. Ας δεχτούμε επίσης, ότι νόμοι και κανόνες αλλάζουν είτε σύμφωνα με τις τρέχουσες συμφωνημένες διαδικασίες (σε φυσιολογικές συνθήκες) είτε με επαναστατικό τρόπο (σε μη φυσιολογικές συνθήκες). Επικεντρώνοντας στα γλωσσικά, επαναστατική αλλαγή σε μη φυσιολογικές συνθήκες ήταν π.χ. η εισαγωγή του λατινικού αλφαβήτου στην κεμαλική Τουρκία (μια αλλαγή που καθιερώθηκε) ή η χρήση φωνητικού αλφαβήτου για τη γραφή των ελληνικών από τους εκεί Έλληνες στα πρώτα χρόνια της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης (μια αλλαγή που δεν καθιερώθηκε).

(β) Η γραφή είναι ο τρόπος που αποτυπώνεται η γλώσσα στην τρέχουσα ομιλούμενη μορφή της. Το ελληνικό αλφάβητο δεν είναι το μοναδικό που έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί για τη γραφή της ελληνικής γλώσσας (αρχίζοντας από τη γραμμική Β, περνώντας από τα λατινικά χειρόγραφα της Ερωφίλης και καταλήγοντας στα σημερινά γκρίκλις όπως τα πιο πάνω δικά σου), ούτε έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί (ατόφιο ή επεκτεταμένο) μόνο για τη γραφή της ελληνικής γλώσσας (από τα κυμαϊκά-πρωτολατινικά και τα κοπτικά μέχρι τα κυριλλικά, τα καραμανλίδικα, τα ρουμάνικα και τα αρβανίτικα του 19ου αιώνα κ.ά.).

(γ) Για το πώς γράφεται ο Μανόλης, ούτε εγώ είμαι γλωσσολόγος. Αφού το έγραψε έτσι όμως ο Μανόλης Τριανταφυλλίδης, που _ήταν_ γλωσσολόγος, εμένα μου περισσεύει. Για τα υπόλοιπα επιχειρήματά σου, θα μου επιτρέψεις να μην ασχοληθώ σοβαρά επειδή μου είναι αδύνατο να πιστέψω ότι τα εννοείς σοβαρά και ότι δεν μπορείς να εκφέρεις σωστά τη λέξη εξυπηρετηθήκατε.

Υπάρχει λοιπόν τρόπος γραφής της γλώσσας (που έχει διαφορές από τον τρόπο γραφής της γλώσσας ακόμη και πριν από 60 και 80 και 100 χρόνια, εκτός αν δεν έχεις δει ποτέ αυτά τα παλαιικά «είνε» και «φειδάκι» και άλλα τέτοια). Υπάρχει, επίσης, συζήτηση για ενδεχόμενες αλλαγές, απαραίτητες ή μη. Προφανώς, η συμμετοχή στη συζήτηση δεν είναι απαραίτητη, αλλά η απαίτηση να μη συζητούν οι υπόλοιποι επειδή κάπου οι ρυθμοί της ξεπέρασαν τα γούστα μας, κι αυτό σαν ισχνό επιχείρημα μου φαίνεται.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 25, 2012)

Δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω αυτή τη στιγμή, γιατί πιέζομαι από τον χρόνο. Θα επανέλθω με πολλά ίσως όταν προλάβω. 

Για να μη δημιουργούνται λανθασμένες εντυπώσεις όμως το *αστείο* παράδειγμα γερμανικής λέξης πήγαινε στο ότι καλούνται τα παιδιά να μάθουν λέξεις σιδηρόδρομους και σύνθετες όπως εκείνη που έβαλες τις προάλλες, δόκτωρ, ενώ από την άλλη στην ίδια τους τη γλώσσα πειράζει να καταβάλουν λίγη ακόμα προσπάθεια για να μάθουν ορθογραφία ή από πού πηγάζουν οι σύνθετες λέξεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 25, 2012)

Κανείς δεν διαφώνησε στο να μαθαίνουν τα παιδιά ορθογραφία. Αυτό που λες εσύ είναι ότι διαφωνείς που δεν μαθαίνουν τη _δική σου_ ορθογραφία.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 25, 2012)

Μα καλά, ούτε μια αναφορά στη γραφή μπω μπω μπω, που συνηθίζεται πλέον (κοροϊδευτικά) σε ποδοσφαιρικά συμφραζόμενα («μπω μπω μπω βγάζει μάτια η ομάδα» προκειμένου για άθλια εμφάνιση), ίσως με αφορμή τον Παπαγιαννόπουλο, αλλά έχει μακρά ιστορία, από δημοτικά, μέχρι την _Στρατιωτική Ζωή εν Ελλάδι_: Μπώ, μπώ, μπώ! ὄρνια, καλὸ ζουμπούσι! φωναὶ πολλαὶ ὁμοῦ εἶπον ἔπειτα, καὶ μετὰ τοῦτο σιωπὴ ἐπεκράτησεν ἄκρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> azimuthios said:
> 
> 
> > Toso apla diladi, e? Sta plesia tis ekseliksis prepi na mi mini tipota orthio; Tote giati diavazoume kimena ekatontadon eton afu antikatoptrizun to palio ke kseperasmeno? lol
> ...



Ούτε καν τα διαβάζουμε όπως γράφτηκαν, δηλαδή ΑΝΔΡΑΜΟΙΕΝΝΕΠΕΜΟΥΣΑΠΟΛΥΤΡΟΠΟΝ. Σιγά μην γράφουμε και τα μυκηναϊκά σε γραμμική Β΄. Η γραφή και η ορθογραφία έχουν περάσει από διάφορα στάδια προσαρμογής.


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2013)

Ο Τσακ Νόρις *ξέρει* πόσα πωπώ λέει η Γωγώ Τσαμπά στα θραυστοποιητικά _Καγκέλια_. 




ΥΓ Υπάρχει και βερσιόν με πολύ περισσότερα πωπώ, αλλά είναι age-restricted το ρημάδι. :inno:


----------



## Pericles (May 21, 2013)

Καλημέρα σας.

Η γενίκευση από το πώς γράφεται το πω πω στο πότε και υπό ποια κριτήρια γίνονται ή δε γίνονται απλοποιήσεις μου θύμισε ότι εδώ και μερικές εβδομάδες περιμένω να δω πού θα ανοίξει (εδώ ή στου 40άκου) συζήτηση για την "Ορθογραφία" που μοίρασε το Βήμα τις προάλλες. Όλα αυτά τα ζητήματα παρουσιάζονται στην ιστορικότητά τους (ορθογραφικές μεταρρυθμίσεις που έγιναν ή που προτάθηκαν και δεν έγιναν), θεωρητικοποιούνται (το κριτήριο της ιστορικότητας νς το κριτήριο της χρηστικότητας και άλλα κριτήρια) και σχολιάζονται κατά τρόπο που αφήνει, βρίσκω, πάρα πολύ περιθώριο για περαιτέρω σχολιασμό. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι πολλοί εδωμέσα θα το διαβάσατε, αν δεν το είχατε ήδη διαβάσει πριν το μοιράσει η εφημερίδα (εγώ ομολογώ ότι τώρα το έμαθα).


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2013)

Πληγή που άνοιξες! Του έχω κρεμάσει ένα «θα» από το 2009!

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...εοελληνική-ορθογραφία-ιστορία-θεωρία-εφαρμογή
Διάσπαρτα τα «θα» μου σ' αυτό το φόρουμ...

Κάνε τον κόπο και πρόσθεσε εκεί οποιοδήποτε σχόλιο θα ήθελες να κάνεις.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 21, 2013)

Πω ρε παιδιά, κάνατε το πω πω πωπό! 

Και δε μου λέτε, εκείνη την κυρία Ο, με τη γνωστή ιστορία, δεν είναι κρίμα να μην την γράφουμε Ω; 
Όσο να 'ναι, έναν πωπό θα τον έχει! Γιατί μη μου πείτε ότι θέλετε να γράφουμε τον πωπό ποπό; Είναι και οπτικό το θέμα! Πώς θα γεμίσει το χέρι μάτι με ένα μόνο ο;



Spoiler



Σας ικετεύω, μην μου απαντήσετε σοβαρά.


----------



## Earion (Sep 11, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Ο Τσακ Νόρις *ξέρει* πόσα πωπώ λέει η Γωγώ Τσαμπά στα θραυστοποιητικά _Καγκέλια_.:inno:



Άσχετο με τα ορθογραφικά. 
Ενάμισο χρόνο μετά αξιώθηκα να ακούσω κι εγώ αυτό που έβαλες, Ζάζουλα.
Έχω μείνει έκ-θαμ-βος !
Πού να το φανταστώ;

Ακούστε το λάιβ !







Η ορχήστρα παίζει φάνκι !

Το κλαρίνο ακολουθεί —περιμένεις ότι όπου να ’ναι θα το γυρίσει σε μπίμποπ ! (1:20, 2:10)

Κι όσο για τα περίφημα «πω πω πω», είναι απλούστατα η ελληνική εκδοχή (3:30) των αυτοσχεδιαστικών βοκαλισμών που ακούει κανείς από μια Έλλα Φιτζέραλντ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2014)

...
Η χορευτική εκδοχή, ευνόητα με περισσότερα bpm: The minions, derailed.



Earion said:


> ...
> Κι όσο για τα περίφημα «πω πω πω», είναι απλούστατα η ελληνική εκδοχή (3:30) των αυτοσχεδιαστικών βοκαλισμών που ακούει κανείς από μια Έλλα Φιτζέραλντ.



Scatting. Ηχητικά, κοντά πέφτει. 

In vocal jazz, scat singing is vocal improvisation with wordless vocables, nonsense syllables or without words at all. Scat singing is a difficult technique that requires singers with the ability to sing improvised melodies and rhythms using the voice as an instrument rather than a speaking medium.

être dans la merde (Scatman Crothers) - scatting voice - S·catman - Ella Fitzgerald + Skat by Canned Heat


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2014)

Χωρίς λόγια


----------



## Earion (Oct 4, 2014)

Μπράβο τους. Περιμένω τώρα και την ποντιακή βερσιόν.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2014)

Τύφλα να 'χουν οι Apocalyptica!

(Reminder to self: Να ανοίξω νήμα για την _τύφλα_.)


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Κόχειλας (Aug 4, 2021)

Σε ότι αφορά το ποποπο δεν πρόκειται για απλοποίηση, με την οποία εναντιώνομαι, αλλά για σωστή ορθογραφία. Το επιφώνημα προέρχεται από το αρχαίο επιφώνημα πόποι και έτσι θεωρείται πιο σωστή η ορθογραφία αυτή. Τώρα αν έχουν δίκαιο ή όχι.......;;;


----------



## Kiki Materi (Aug 5, 2021)

Aπα πα πα πα !!!


----------

